# First Time on Au Sable



## MichiganMike86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello,
Been a long-time reader making my first post.
Not too long ago, I caught my first trout and ever since then, I've been researching the best places to catch trout. On my next day off, I've decided to make a 3 hour drive up to the Au Sable and I'm hoping to catch at least one decent trout

Here's the question, where's a good general area for me to fish? How should I fish? (bouncing off bottom, spinners/rooster tails, floating worms/flies) I'll be wading and only have spinner reels for fishing.
I'm really excited for this trip and hoping to make the best of it. Don't want to get there and be completely lost and wasting time. 
Any tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Try the North Branch. Its forgiving for beginners, with lots of hungry Brook trout. Try some panther martins, or other small spinners. Cast through, and work the deeper holes. Trout fishing does get tougher as summer heat progresses.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MichiganMike86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks for your advice! I gotta say it was the best fishing experience I've had! I caught a huge trout that was 22 inches and a bunch of tiny Brooke trout.

By the way what's the average brown trout size in the Au Sable and the average Brooke trout size? Was what I caught monstrous or just another normal trout haha. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

A 22 inch brown is a fantastic fish.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Thats a trophy for sure...most brookies in the Ausable are small, but feisty. I do however catch some 12s, with occasional 14s. Biggest Ausable brookie was 16 for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

MichiganMike86 said:


> Thanks for your advice! I gotta say it was the best fishing experience I've had! I caught a huge trout that was 22 inches and a bunch of tiny Brooke trout.
> 
> By the way what's the average brown trout size in the Au Sable and the average Brooke trout size? Was what I caught monstrous or just another normal trout haha. Thanks for your help!


A 22 inch brown trout is a fantastic fish anywhere. Congrats.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The AuSable system has many regulations. Check your Michigan fishing guide for where you can legally fish with spinning gear and hardware. Best of luck to you this week.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

skipper34 said:


> The AuSable system has many regulations. Check your Michigan fishing guide for where you can legally fish with spinning gear and hardware. Best of luck to you this week.


I guess I missed the part where he said he was fishing where he wasn't supposed to.


----------



## CrickNotCreek (Jun 15, 2016)

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I guess I missed the part where he said he was fishing where he wasn't supposed to.


I guess I missed the part where an accusation was made?


----------



## DeerShack (Apr 7, 2013)

CrickNotCreek said:


> I guess I missed the part where an accusation was made?


Sound more like advise to me. Where would a person find wadeable water on the AuSable system that can be fished with spinners/bait?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

DeerShack said:


> Sound more like advise to me. Where would a person find wadeable water on the AuSable system that can be fished with spinners/bait?


Lots of places. 

Off the top of my head, the upper main branch, starting just below Grayling. The upper South Branch, upper North Branch the entire East Branch, and all of the other smaller tribs.


----------



## MichiganMike86 (Jun 24, 2017)

Just to clarify, I did look up where I was able to fish legally according to the DNR website. I don't know why there is any assumption that I did otherwise. Thank you for the advice, though. There seems to be a lot of rules on the river.


----------

